# Articles topic " A vaccine shot? No thank you"



## Becky1951 (Feb 19, 2021)

"No wonder that the experts’ own communities (which are disproportionately white, upper-income and liberal) are less skeptical of the vaccines than Black, Latino, working class and conservative communities."

"Vaccination skepticism is even higher among Black and Hispanic people, white people without a college degree, registered Republicans and lower-income households."

*Wow!  So black and Latino  working class conservative individuals just don't have the intelligence to make up their own minds and decide to not get the vaccine! Yeah right!
Shameful how certain persons are put into a demeaning statement just to try and convince them to do something they have decided not to do.*

"Many academic experts — and, yes, journalists too — are instinctively skeptical and cautious. This instinct has caused the public messaging about vaccines to emphasize uncertainty and potential future bad news."

*instinctively skeptical and cautious?
And now lets tag those academic experts as being instinctively skeptical and cautious because we can't say its lack of education in those cases.
I would like to know how they know a person is "instinctively skeptical and cautious"?*

"But the accumulated scientific evidence suggests the chances are very small that a vaccinated person could infect someone else with a severe case of Covid. (A mild case is effectively the common cold.) You wouldn’t know that from much of the public discussion."

*So there has been enough time to study that?
There have been a few fully vaccinated persons infecting others?
And those infected only had mild cold like symptoms?
And they know for sure those only would have had severe symptoms if infected by a non vaccinated person? Since many only have mild symptoms how do they know for sure their mild symptoms are due to being infected by a vaccinated person?

Once again, the above is my thoughts only on an article I've read. I am not trying to sway the opinion of persons wishing to be vaccinated. I choose to wait for future vaccines and information.*
________________________________

*A vaccine shot? No thank you*

If you’re a regular reader of this newsletter, you’re probably familiar with the idea of vaccine alarmism. It goes something like this:

The coronavirus vaccines aren’t 100 percent effective. Vaccinated people may still be contagious. And the virus variants may make everything worse. So don’t change your behavior even if you get a shot.

Much of this message has some basis in truth, but it is fundamentally misleading. The evidence so far suggests that a full dose of the vaccine — with the appropriate waiting period after the second shot — effectively eliminates the risk of Covid-19 death, nearly eliminates the risk of hospitalization and drastically reduces a person’s ability to infect somebody else. All of that is also true about the virus’s new variants.

Yet the alarmism continues. And now we are seeing its real-world costs: Many people don’t want to get the vaccine partly because it sounds so ineffectual.

About one-third of members of the U.S. military have declined vaccine shots. When shots first became available to Ohio nursing-home workers, about 60 percent said no. Some N.B.A. stars are wary of appearing in public-services ads encouraging vaccination.

Nationwide, nearly half of Americans would refuse a shot if offered one immediately, polls suggest. Vaccination skepticism is even higher among Black and Hispanic people, white people without a college degree, registered Republicans and lower-income households.

Kate Grabowski, an epidemiologist at Johns Hopkins, told me that she has heard from relatives about their friends and co-workers choosing not to get a shot because they keep hearing they can still get Covid and pass it on to others — and will still need to wear masks and social distance. “What’s the point?” she said, describing their attitude.

The message from experts, Grabowski said, is “being misinterpreted. That’s on us. We’re clearly doing something wrong.”

“Our discussion about vaccines has been poor, really poor,” Dr. Muge Cevik, a virologist, told me. “As scientists we need to be more careful what we say and how that could be understood by the public.

*The cost of confusion*

Many academic experts — and, yes, journalists too — are instinctively skeptical and cautious. This instinct has caused the public messaging about vaccines to emphasize uncertainty and potential future bad news.

To take one example: The initial research trials of the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines did not study whether a vaccinated person could get infected and infect another person. But the accumulated scientific evidence suggests the chances are very small that a vaccinated person could infect someone else with a severe case of Covid. (A mild case is effectively the common cold.) You wouldn’t know that from much of the public discussion.

“Over and over again, I see statements that in theory one could be infected and spread the virus even after being fully vaccinated,” Dr. Rebecca Wurtz of the University of Minnesota told me. “Is the ambiguous messaging contributing to ambivalent feelings about vaccination? Yes, no question.”

The messaging, as Dr. Abraar Karan of Brigham and Women’s Hospital in Boston said, has a “somewhat paternalistic” quality. It’s as if many experts do not trust people to understand both that the vaccines make an enormous difference and that there are unanswered questions.

As a result, the public messages err on the side of alarmism: The vaccine is not a get-out-of-Covid-free card!

In their own lives, medical experts — and, again, journalists — tend to be cleareyed about the vaccines. Many are getting shots as soon as they’re offered one. They are urging their family and friends to do the same. But when they speak to a national audience, they deliver a message that comes off very differently. It is dominated by talk of risks, uncertainties, caveats and possible problems. It feeds pre-existing anti-vaccine misinformation and anxiety.

No wonder that the experts’ own communities (which are disproportionately white, upper-income and liberal) are less skeptical of the vaccines than Black, Latino, working class and conservative communities.

Over the next several weeks, the supply of available vaccines will surge. If large numbers of Americans say no to a shot, however, many will suffer needlessly. “It makes me sad,” Grabowski told me. “We’ve created this amazing technology, and we can save so many lives.”

What should the public messaging about the vaccines be? “They’re safe. They’re highly effective against serious disease. And the emerging evidence about infectiousness looks really good,” Grabowski said. “If you have access to a vaccine and you’re eligible, you should get it.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/19/briefing/ted-cruz-texas-water-iran-nuclear.html


----------



## Jeni (Feb 19, 2021)

i never understood why so many in media thinks insulting people is a way to get them to change their minds


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

Your first paragraph was taken out of context.  The preceding paragraphs stated:
The cost of confusion​Many academic experts — and, yes, journalists too — are instinctively skeptical and cautious. This instinct has caused the public messaging about vaccines to emphasize uncertainty and potential future bad news.

To take one example: The initial research trials of the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines did not study whether a vaccinated person could get infected and infect another person. But the accumulated scientific evidence suggests the chances are very small that a vaccinated person could infect someone else with a severe case of Covid. (A mild case is effectively the common cold.) You wouldn’t know that from much of the public discussion.
“Over and over again, I see statements that in theory one could be infected and spread the virus even after being fully vaccinated,” Dr. Rebecca Wurtz of the University of Minnesota told me. “Is the ambiguous messaging contributing to ambivalent feelings about vaccination? Yes, no question.”
The messaging, as Dr. Abraar Karan of Brigham and Women’s Hospital in Boston said, has a “somewhat paternalistic” quality. It’s as if many experts do not trust people to understand both that the vaccines make an enormous difference and that there are unanswered questions.
As a result, the public messages err on the side of alarmism: _The vaccine is not a get-out-of-Covid-free card!_

In their own lives, medical experts — and, again, journalists — tend to be cleareyed about the vaccines. Many are getting shots as soon as they’re offered one. They are urging their family and friends to do the same. But when they speak to a national audience, they deliver a message that comes off very differently. It is dominated by talk of risks, uncertainties, caveats and possible problems. It feeds pre-existing anti-vaccine misinformation and anxiety."


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 19, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Your first paragraph was taken out of context.  The preceding paragraphs stated:
> The cost of confusion​Many academic experts — and, yes, journalists too — are instinctively skeptical and cautious. This instinct has caused the public messaging about vaccines to emphasize uncertainty and potential future bad news.
> 
> To take one example: The initial research trials of the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines did not study whether a vaccinated person could get infected and infect another person. But the accumulated scientific evidence suggests the chances are very small that a vaccinated person could infect someone else with a severe case of Covid. (A mild case is effectively the common cold.) You wouldn’t know that from much of the public discussion.
> ...


Not at all. I stand by what I posted and said. Furthing the statement didn't change it.


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

I will get one.  They work.  Again, I believe Dr. Fauci.  He's the expert and knows his science.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 19, 2021)

Getting the shot is a personal decision.  While it may not be 100% effective, anything is better than nothing.  I just hope that those who refuse to get vaccinated have enough common sense to wear a mask and avoid crowds, etc....probably wishful thinking, on my part.


----------



## win231 (Feb 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Getting the shot is a personal decision.  While it may not be 100% effective, anything is better than nothing.  I just hope that those who refuse to get vaccinated have enough common sense to wear a mask and avoid crowds, etc....probably wishful thinking, on my part.


Perhaps you haven't heard; the experts have said, _"Continue to wear masks & social distance after getting the vaccine."_
And, _"The vaccine may lessen your symptoms but it won't prevent transmission to others."_


----------



## win231 (Feb 19, 2021)

Jeni said:


> i never understood why so many in media thinks insulting people is a way to get them to change their minds


They probably are aware that if they try to make some people appear stupid, others who are unsure of themselves will be concerned about appearing stupid & conform.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> Perhaps you haven't heard; the experts have said, _"Continue to wear masks & social distance after getting the vaccine."_
> And, _"The vaccine may lessen your symptoms but it won't prevent transmission to others."_


Yes, I've heard, and intend to comply with all the recommendations.  This Virus isn't going to go away anytime soon, and variations will probably be with us forever....much like the flu.  
To clarify my feelings....for You...I am of the opinion that those who refuse the vaccinations and fail to follow these common sense suggestions should be banned from all public venues and fined heavily if they refuse to comply.


----------



## win231 (Feb 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yes, I've heard, and intend to comply with all the recommendations.  This Virus isn't going to go away anytime soon, and variations will probably be with us forever....much like the flu.
> To clarify my feelings....for You...I am of the opinion that those who refuse the vaccinations and fail to follow these common sense suggestions should be banned from all public venues and fined heavily if they refuse to comply.


To clarify:  Since the vaccine won't prevent transmission to others, it only matters that the _othe_r common sense measures apply (social distancing & masks), not whether or not someone is vaccinated.


----------



## Dana (Feb 19, 2021)

In Indonesia people who refuse to have the vaccine are going to be fined very heavily. Won't be long before other countries follow their lead.


----------



## win231 (Feb 19, 2021)

Dana said:


> In Indonesia people who refuse to have the vaccine are going to be fined very heavily. Won't be long before other countries follow their lead.


Not the USA.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 19, 2021)

Dana said:


> In Indonesia people who refuse to have the vaccine are going to be fined very heavily. Won't be long before other countries follow their lead.


If this was the answer to all issues it would sell itself not being FORCED on people first with you cannot travel or you need to carry proof or something to NOW we are going to fine you.......that seems to be a bit too much....... for all countries that Follow that lead i hope their citizens revolt.......


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2021)

*My nephew got the covid about 3 months ago. It did damage to his lungs and he needed a double lung replacement. After the surgery, he got pneumonia and had to be put on a ventilator. After they took him off the ventilator he got pneumonia again and needed to be put on the ventilator again. He is doing somewhat better today and they are hoping in 2 weeks he can go to a rehab center. Because of all, he has been through my husband and I got our first vaccine shot and are scheduled for the 2nd shot on March 1st.*


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2021)

Dana said:


> In Indonesia people who refuse to have the vaccine are going to be fined very heavily. Won't be long before other countries follow their lead.


Since when has Indonesia been leading anything?  Did I fall asleep?


----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> Not the USA.


I agree. They'll try other ways like restricting our movements until we have no individual freedoms left and are forced to capitulate or live in isolation.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 20, 2021)

chic said:


> I agree. They'll try other ways like restricting our movements until we have no individual freedoms left and are forced to capitulate or *live in isolation.*


We're already living in isolation!


----------



## Dana (Feb 20, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Since when has Indonesia been leading anything?  Did I fall asleep?



_Nothing to get excited about...it's only a turn of phrase. However the point Chic made is entirely valid!_


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

The thing is, most people who have been vaccinated - or plan to be - don't much care who decides to decline a vaccine.  That's a decision for them to make.    

As with all choices we make, opting against a vaccine may carry certain costs. Restricted travel or employment opportunities may be among them.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 20, 2021)

StarSong said:


> The thing is, most people who have been vaccinated - or plan to be - don't much care who decides to decline a vaccine.  That's a decision for them to make.
> 
> As with all choices we make, opting against a vaccine may carry certain costs. Restricted travel or employment opportunities may be among them.


True but if a person is higher risk of dying from the vaccine due to preexisting health conditions, how can they be legally restricted from travel or employment etc? If they are that's a good lawsuit in their favor.


----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2021)

Pepper said:


> We're already living in isolation!


I mean people who are vaccinated will be able to travel, enter stores and buildings without masks while the unvaccinated will not be able to travel beyond their neighborhoods, or their own backyards and will be in masks for life.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 20, 2021)

chic said:


> I mean people who are vaccinated will be able to travel, enter stores and buildings without masks while the unvaccinated will not be able to travel beyond their neighborhoods, or their own backyards and will be in masks for life.



I see the day coming when everyone who has been vaccinated is issued an "ID card", and allowed to mingle freely.  Those without the ID will be restricted or refused entry.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 20, 2021)

chic said:


> I mean people who are vaccinated will be able to travel, enter stores and buildings without masks while the unvaccinated will not be able to travel beyond their neighborhoods, or their own backyards and will be in masks for life.


While i agree with you that this is the kind of new order some people seem to agree with............ 
the fact is look around they cannot control anything else i am sure they cannot control the group that does not follow the group think either.....

 there was already the topic here  of fake documents saying "yep i have the shot" ......for sale on Amazon ...........before the shot even rolled out.....
they evidently cant stop people with FAKE id getting shots (see Florida dressed old threads) .... who trusts their DATA????


there are millions of examples of incorrect data and people using false documents but some believe THIS will work ...... the failure rate by TSA is over 50% and no one is concerned about that.....
If you need to believe to enjoy a false sense of security OK  .......just do not be surprised when the bubble bursts


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 20, 2021)

If 80% of the world is vaccinated and we have herd immunity what threat is the non vaccinated? Not to those who are vaccinated. Only to the 20% not vaccinated. If those 20% are cautious and wearing masks around the others known to not be vaccinated what threat are they? So it's possible the 20% could get Covid and it be mild, or even if not they don't die and now have natural immunity. Leaving 10%. Of those 10% some may get Covid and die. Or not.

There may be travel restrictions from other countries restricting entry. For those not wishing to travel to those countries to begin with, no big deal.

For those wanting to, get your shot or visit elsewhere..


----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I see the day coming when everyone who has been vaccinated is issued an "ID card", and allowed to mingle freely.  Those without the ID will be restricted or refused entry.


Probably. But for sure there will be a black market in fake IDs. What a mess this has become.


----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> True but if a person is higher risk of dying from the vaccine due to preexisting health conditions, how can they be legally restricted from travel or employment etc? If they are that's a good lawsuit in their favor.


Right and no one considers this. 

If a person is dead scared of the virus and wants to be vaccinated I wish them all the best luck with and will help where I can. But for those of us who cannot or would prefer not to be vaccinated, I don't think our lives should be destroyed over this virus which is what those in charge seem intent on doing to us. 

This has become another thing to divide us when we need to find common ground. Is America a free country or not? Collectivism is not such a hot idea when it comes to decisions like this.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

There may be all kinds of lawsuits filed:

I have friends with elderly relatives in assisted living facilities and nursing homes. If residents and family members can show proof of vaccination, those facilities should be able to return to normal visitation policies - IF and only IF all staff and visiting health care providers are also vaccinated.

I foresee lawsuits filed by families forcing facilities to require employees and visitors provide proof of vaccination for the physical and mental health of patients and their families. How long should those residents be required to be isolated and masked if they've been vaccinated, simply because outsiders (including facility employees) refuse the vaccines?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 20, 2021)

StarSong said:


> There may be all kinds of lawsuits filed:
> 
> I have friends with elderly relatives in assisted living facilities and nursing homes. If residents and family members can show proof of vaccination, those facilities should be able to return to normal visitation policies - IF and only IF all staff and visiting health care providers are also vaccinated.
> 
> I foresee lawsuits filed by families forcing facilities to require employees and visitors provide proof of vaccination for the physical and mental health of patients and their families. How long should those residents be required to be isolated and masked if they've been vaccinated, simply because outsiders (including facility employees) refuse the vaccines.


As far as I know (from personal experience) residential facilities for the elderly just give each resident the vaccine - not a lot of discussion. Any employee or staff member who refuses the vaccine is placed on leave. I'm guessing unpaid leave for most...or maybe they're Laid Off and therefore eligible for unemployment benefits. Obviously I'm not sure about staff, but based on the _three_ senior facilities I'm personally familiar with (locally), residents are told their getting a flu shot, and then they're given the vaccine.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Obviously I'm not sure about staff, but based on the _three_ senior facilities I'm personally familiar with (locally), residents are told their getting a flu shot, and then they're given the vaccine.



interesting .... if they are misrepresenting what shot these folks are receiving ......


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 20, 2021)

Jeni said:


> interesting .... if they are misrepresenting what shot these folks are receiving ......


The facilities I'm familiar with are 3rd tier, I think it's called. So the residents have some form of dementia or diminished mental capacity. Is it considered "railroading" then? More interesting - no family members are informed. No staff member calls a next of kin or the resident's responsible person to ask "Do we have your permission to give your father the covid vaccine?" and then maybe add "It's highly recommended" and explain why. That's not happening at these facilities.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> As far as I know (from personal experience) residential facilities for the elderly just give each resident the vaccine - not a lot of discussion. Any employee or staff member who refuses the vaccine is placed on leave. I'm guessing unpaid leave for most...or maybe they're Laid Off and therefore eligible for unemployment benefits. Obviously I'm not sure about staff, but based on the _three_ senior facilities I'm personally familiar with (locally), residents are told their getting a flu shot, and then they're given the vaccine.


That is against the law! They need to be reported.

*What’s a VIS?*

A VIS or Vaccine Information Statement is a document, produced by CDC, that informs vaccine recipients – or their parents or legal representatives – about the benefits and risks of a vaccine they are receiving.

Read about the evolution and history of Vaccine Information Statements pdf icon[5 pages].

*VISs are required by law*

All vaccine providers, public or private, are required by the National Vaccine Childhood Injury Act (NCVIA – 42 U.S.C. § 300aa-26 pdf icon[2 pages]external icon) to give the appropriate VIS to the patient (or parent or legal representative) prior to every dose of specific vaccines.

The appropriate VIS must be given prior to the vaccination, and must be given prior to each dose of a multi-dose series. It must be given regardless of the age of the recipient. See “Ways to give a VIS“.

*Ways to give a VIS*

• Paper copies of the VIS can be printed and given to patients prior to vaccination.

• Permanent, laminated office copies may be given to patients to read prior to vaccination.

• Patients may view VISs on a computer monitor or other video display.

• Patients may read the VIS on their phone or other digital device by downloading the pdf file from CDC’s website.

• Patients may be given a copy of a VIS during a prior visit, or told how to access it through the internet, so they can read it in advance. These patients must still be offered a copy to read during the immunization visit, as a reminder.

_Patients must still be offered a copy of the VIS to take away following the vaccination. The patient may decline._

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/hcp/vis/about/facts-vis.html


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 20, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> That is against the law! They need to be reported.
> 
> *What’s a VIS?*
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with that. My mom recently died in the covid ward of the skilled nursing facility where she lived. We were not informed that she'd tested positive for covid a few weeks earlier. We were finally told she did, then we were told she didn't. We were told she'd been vaccinated, then we were told she wasn't. She was supposed to be checked twice/week by an outsourced hospice service but they "knew nothing" about anything, not even that she'd been moved to the covid ward.

She died in late January. We were finally able to bury her last week. We've been looking into this whole thing and we are getting absolutely nowhere.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> As far as I know (from personal experience) residential facilities for the elderly just give each resident the vaccine - not a lot of discussion. Any employee or staff member who refuses the vaccine is placed on leave. I'm guessing unpaid leave for most...or maybe they're Laid Off and therefore eligible for unemployment benefits. Obviously I'm not sure about staff, but based on the _three_ senior facilities I'm personally familiar with (locally),* residents are told their getting a flu shot, and then they're given the vaccine.*


I was focusing on what will happen with employees and visiting health care workers who decline vaccines.  I have no knowledge of facilities misrepresenting vaccines and am shocked that they would do so.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The facilities I'm familiar with are 3rd tier, I think it's called. So the residents have some form of dementia or diminished mental capacity. Is it considered "railroading" then? More interesting - no family members are informed. No staff member calls a next of kin or the resident's responsible person to ask "Do we have your permission to give your father the covid vaccine?" and then maybe add "It's highly recommended" and explain why. That's not happening at these facilities.


You might want to double check the paperwork signed when your mother was checked in.  A blanket medical permission including vaccinations may have been part of the agreement.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 20, 2021)

StarSong said:


> You might want to double check the paperwork signed when your mother was checked in.  A blanket medical permission including vaccinations may have been part of the agreement.


Yep, all that is with our attorney. We haven't filed suit, and maybe we won't, we just want to know if there was any wrong-doing. There's no question that hospice wasn't doing their bit. They were being paid to see her twice/week but obviously didn't, at least not during her final month. Maybe they weren't allowed in, but that isn't what they told us.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 20, 2021)

StarSong said:


> You might want to double check the paperwork signed when your mother was checked in.  A blanket medical permission including vaccinations may have been part of the agreement.


"_Patients must still be offered a copy of the VIS to take away following the vaccination. The patient may decline."_


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "_Patients must still be offered a copy of the VIS to take away following the vaccination. The patient may decline."_


He doesn't know if she was vaccinated.  Presumably dementia patients wouldn't be given paperwork to mull over, no more than children would be.  That's why I asked if they'd provided blanket permission when signing her in.

My experience with AL and memory care ALs is that there are RNs or LVNs on staff 24/7. Along with outside providers, they manage meds and health care.

In any event, he said she died from Covid, not from a vaccination issue.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 20, 2021)

StarSong said:


> He doesn't know if she was vaccinated.  Presumably dementia patients wouldn't be given paperwork to mull over, no more than children would be.  That's why I asked if they'd provided blanket permission when signing her in.
> 
> My experience with AL and memory care ALs is that there are RNs or LVNs on staff 24/7. Along with outside providers, they manage meds and health care.
> 
> In any event, he said she died from Covid, not from a vaccination issue.


Yes I know she died from Covid. Cause of death is irrelevant if patients are being given any vaccine and told it's a different vaccine. Yes if whomever signed whatever that allows the facility to vaccinate that's OK. But if then its not. That's my point.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes I know she died from Covid. Cause of death is irrelevant if patients are being given any vaccine and told it's a different vaccine. Yes if whomever signed whatever that allows the facility to vaccinate that's OK. But if then its not. That's my point.


Gotcha.


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 13, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> I will get one.  They work.  Again, I believe Dr. Fauci.  He's the expert and knows his science.


”Flip Flop” Fauci?  You mean the guy who gave our taxpayer money to the Wuhan Lab?  His incriminating emails?  Do you mean that Fauci?!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 13, 2021)

All I know is the numbers of new infections is growing faster by the day, hospitals are filling up once again. All due to ignorance and fear while millions of doses sit on shelves.


----------



## oldman (Jul 14, 2021)

All I know is that I am NOT getting any boosters. I was sick as a dog after my second shot and don't ever want to experience being that sick again.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 14, 2021)

There’s way to much confusing and conflicting information being broadcast out there!


----------



## chic (Jul 14, 2021)

oldman said:


> All I know is that I am NOT getting any boosters. I was sick as a dog after my second shot and don't ever want to experience being that sick again.


What did you experience @oldman if I may ask? Which vaccine did you have?


----------

